# Wanted Austin, Tx area April 7-9



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 25, 2015)

I am flexible on dates but need at least April 7-9. Looking for something within 1 to 1.5 hours of the Capitol.


----------



## lynne (Mar 25, 2015)

*Austin, TX*

Our children live in Austin and we visit 3 - 4 times a year.  Traffic has become congested and unfortunately there are no timeshares within a reasonable distance of the city.  We use VRBO when we stay and have not been disappointed.


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info. We've stayed at a Silverleaf on canyon lake before. I think that is about 1.5 hours. Though, with traffic it may be longer.


----------

